# Just rewatched... (We need more of this!)



## storyteller (Jun 17, 2019)

I just rewatched the Last Samurai. It has been ages since I saw it the first time. Good God. We need more of this again. Such a good movie and soundtrack! And the cinematography! In the midst of all of these super hero movies, this was a breath of fresh air. Life. (to paraphrase a great quote from that movie...)


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Jun 22, 2019)

Ed Zwick can be hit & miss for me, but Last Samurai and Glory are easily my favorite of his work. Also, I'd love to see Tom Cruise and Ken Watanabe partner up again for another film.


----------

